# 2021 recap



## dreamtime (Dec 27, 2021)

2021 is coming to an end, the first full year for our forum.

In August 2020, the forum was born out of necessity, when hundreds of old members came together on a Discord-Chat organized for understanding what had happened to the original .org forum.

@luddite agreed to host the forum and take care of all the technical aspects, running things together with @pushamaku.

We recovered most of the forum thanks to help from users including @KeeperOfTheKnowledge, @Maxine and others. @pushamaku brilliantly managed to rescue more than 80% of the old forum from the Google Cache and other archived sources.

A couple weeks later, @KD_1.0 appeared and gave us access to the entire old archive.

I never expected to be part of a team running a forum, partially because my technical abilities wouldn't allow much more than registering a wordpress site. But a competent team quickly formed, and now we are 3 admins, supported by a large group of moderators (including in the japanese and german forums) and volunteers. It's a network at this point.

In mid-2020 I was discussing the stolenhistory.org forum with @Mosaic, and we agreed that it would be necessary to have a german-language forum aimed at discussing history for a german audience. Only a couple months later, not only a german forum magically fell into my hands, but something way larger, which I had never dreamed I could be a part of.

In this year, more than 500,000 people visited our forum.

We have 5 different stolenhistory.net forums - english, german, japanese, spanish, russian and 2 stolenmedicine.net forums - english and german.

We have created a popular Youtube Channel (17k subscribers), and a documentary series, with contributions by @Mosaic, @David Glenney, @Sovereine and @freygeist. Part 3 of our video series has received 400,000 views to date in both languages.

While the moderation isn't perfect, we have found a way to moderate the forum while still permitting every opinion, and we are still learning. While there are certainly things you can criticize (including my moderation style), it should be evident that we do not have any hidden agenda, and that we want this forum to be a place for people to come together and exchance ideas without any limits. Big thanks to @trismegistus and @Safranek for helping out with moderation.

Thanks to your generous financial support (we have received around $5,000 this year, from which we have spent around $2,000), we can run the forum on efficient servers with no limits for speed and bandwith - we are one of the few forums offering unlimited downloads even for unregistered guests. We think it's important to distribute the information as far and wide as possible. We also offer an archive, a member chat, and a document collaboration tool, all self-hosted and independent from Big Tech. We don't plan to use the money for ourselves (except maybe compensating the moderators with a small gift here and there) - everything is used to cover costs, you can consider your donations as an investement into the future of the forum itself.

We have created an auto-updating archive, and thanks to @KeeperOfTheKnowledge, even non-paying members can download an archive.

Soon we will switch to a better self-hosted and encrypted chat system, which we will announce in the new year.

For the next year we have planned something special - for the last 6 months, we have been working on something we think is needed in these times, and we hope we'll be able to launch in the first half of 2022. Stay tuned!

For 2022, I hope the forum will continue to attract interesting people from all over the world, who come together in the desire to understand our past. The more of us connect with each other and look for answers, the more difficult will it be for the forces who currently try to provoke a new cultural reset and transhumanist dystopia. Connecting over the internet is only a first step, though - to really make a difference, humans need to connect with each other locally, and I hope in the next years we will see organic communities forming naturally all over the world. Communites which reject the monetary and political system, and live independently and free.

Remember that there are no coincidences, and ultimately life is a self-chosen journey. As the Bible says - there is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens. There will be better times than ours, but we have to actively work towards it - everything has a price in this world, and effort is required to break free. Struggling in these times is a honor, from a certain perspective, and everyone of us does in some way.

Use this thread to share your memories from this year, both regarding the forum or your personal life, You can also voice criticism or suggestions.

Thanks to everyone who contributes to the forum, especially the core members in this list! The forum also depends on "contrarian" thinkers who do not always go along with the accepted stolen history narratives, and it's good we have some in our forum, this brings us forward in the end.

Most viewed threads to date​


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 27, 2021)

Amazing! So proud of everyone involved


----------



## luddite (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you greatly @dreamtime as you are integral in the development of this 'network'.

What a team and community! Truly a blessing!

I made this relevant comment Update on new server and monthly costs related to the funding side of things.



> From my personal perspective it is amazing to see such generosity go directly towards the new dedicated servers which are absolute beasts, and backup servers. We are not fully redundant in the live set up but we are fully backing up the entire system every hour to an off-server location. I don't have to worry about having to pay for anything out of my own pocket which removes at least one argument point with the wife .



2022 will be a great year!


----------



## fbloise (Dec 27, 2021)

Everyone involved deserves praise! This is one of the best projects and I’ve shared it countless of times with friends. Keep it up and hope you all have a great 2022!


----------



## luddite (Dec 27, 2021)

fbloise said:


> I’ve shared it countless of times with friends. Keep it up and hope you all have a great 2022!


Speaking from experience, that's one way to lose friends fast.


----------



## WITT (Dec 28, 2021)

So graciously typed


----------



## Baddmove (Dec 28, 2021)

Awesome! What is the youtube channel called?


----------



## Razor2299 (Dec 28, 2021)

Thank you for your post.
Yes, what is your YouTube channel?


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 28, 2021)

Thank you all for making the effort to keep the forum and spread the important info about the world we live in. SH was/is the best forum I have ever been to in my 23 years history of being in forums and when it disappeared, I was devastated! It was so awesome when after a while I just tried for the fun of it to google it one last time and a .net version was there   I will donate again next year and although I don't write a lot,  I'm here almost every day. I plan to post something next year and be more involved. 

Thank you all


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 28, 2021)

Baddmove said:


> Awesome! What is the youtube channel called?



https://www.youtube.com/c/StolenHistory


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 28, 2021)

Happy Kwanzaaa to everybody!


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 29, 2021)

A few visitor statistics:


----------



## CBRadio (Dec 29, 2021)

A huge thank you to everyone who brought this wonderful Forum into being, and to those who keep it alive - not to say, kicking! Yes, there have been spats and icy periods, but this began as a warm, welcoming and open space, and continues to be so. The moderators do a great job, and so do the frequent contributors in maintaining equilibrium. I've also been moved by the way people give a hand-up when someone's morale is low. 

I look forward to what 2022 has to bring.

Happy new year.


----------



## pispascana (Dec 29, 2021)

Tremendous effort guys, bless you all


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2021)

Check out the great new banner image @Taira Earth created!


----------



## Lightseeker (Dec 31, 2021)

I would like to wish you a happy new year to all of you. I just wish we knew what year it actually is.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 31, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> I would like to wish you a happy new year to all of you. I just wish we knew what year it actually is.



I think to cover our bases - happy 2022, i722, or j022


----------



## Oracle (Jan 1, 2022)

Everyone has said what I would say, so will just add, Legends,all of the team.Such dedication and innovation.Best forum and community on the net hands down.
Looking forward to the new chat and video,Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Jan 28, 2022)

2021. The year that the curtain was pulled back for all to see. The current narrative is crumbling. The awakening has begun.


----------



## Vark (Feb 7, 2022)

Conciousness_Arise Friends who always deemed me a little over the top with my "Tartaria fetish" started coming around...  It is overwhelming,  I think it will take a few more then all at once as the old guard falls and a true liberty is born... All kind of mad cures and tech will be declassified to help humanity thrive.... Good times... Or we lose and will live a living hell. 
Hopefully the first.


----------



## Conciousness_Arise (Feb 8, 2022)

Vark said:


> Conciousness_Arise Friends who always deemed me a little over the top with my "Tartaria fetish" started coming around...  It is overwhelming,  I think it will take a few more then all at once as the old guard falls and a true liberty is born... All kind of mad cures and tech will be declassified to help humanity thrive.... Good times... Or we lose and will live a living hell.
> Hopefully the first.


Yes, its already happening. When I first went down the scientism rabbit hole attached to allopathic medicine, It seemed clear to me that we are experiencing a medical system based on fear and lies, for example, covaids. As I looked further, I found there is a big push back in the industry to completely debunk science as we know it (scientism) as a whole, as it has become a tool of the Globalists for wealth and control, and has no basis in true science. It is this awakening to the medical scam, amongst others, that has the Oligarchy hastening their agenda. I have high hopes. In the back of my mind however, I am present to the possibility that previous historical resets, were to curb previous awakenings. Causing us to devolve to where we are situated today. The next great reset is an attempt to bring about a transhumanist hive mind, devolving us even further.


----------



## dakotamoon (Feb 20, 2022)

Bravo great work being done here.   Understanding how we got HERE is instrumental, when trying to figure out who and what we are!!


----------



## Offerus (May 22, 2022)

This is such a great thing. I can't remember how I found this site (even if it was only a few days ago), but I am glad I did. I can't wait to pay my $20 and get in that archive. Thank you for all your admirable work.


----------

